# Is there a "cheat" way to get a registered address in Germany?



## pommesfrites14 (Jun 26, 2021)

I want to start an Ausbildung there, but to apply for a german certificate of equivalence of my high school diploma, I need a registered address in DE, and I'm afraid that it'll take forever for me to find a living arrangement that is not a sublet (unless you can get registered in those maybe?). It can take months for me to get that certificate after I apply, so I'm wondering if anyone knows a cheat way to get a registered address (that is not just getting registered at a friend's apartment, which I don't know how possible it is IRL and is illegal technically) so I can maybe try to shorten this whole process.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It is actually possible to get registered with a sublet - as long as the tenant can get permission from his or her landlord for the sublet. (Not always easy.) The other little matter is that of having the appropriate visa and/or residence permission to be living in Germany.


----------



## pommesfrites14 (Jun 26, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> It is actually possible to get registered with a sublet - as long as the tenant can get permission from his or her landlord for the sublet. (Not always easy.) The other little matter is that of having the appropriate visa and/or residence permission to be living in Germany.


Yeah, I've been hearing that sublets are often illegal? (aka without a contract, without informing a landlord, aka i couldnt register).. I'm from the EU so the residence permission is okay, it's just the Anmeldung that's causing me a bit of stress


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you absolutely certain you need a properly registered German address to obtain a certificate of equivalence for a non-German diploma? This seems like an obvious Catch-22 for foreign students. German bureaucracy can be very obstinate, but if you talk to an actual human you may find a way to work around this.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

pommesfrites14 said:


> I want to start an Ausbildung there, but to apply for a german certificate of equivalence of my high school diploma, I need a registered address in DE


You don't need to be registered in Germany to have your foreign qualifications evaluated.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sunshine* said:


> You don't need to be registered in Germany to have your foreign qualifications evaluated.


That's what I was getting at - thanks for confirming.


----------

